# Favourite Singer Songwriter(dudes edition)



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Same rules as the female edition(though not many followed themhwopv)
Post a video of you're favourite Singer Songwriter with a brief description of how you found them and why you listen to them.

Ryan Adams
[YOUTUBE]DvIRk8wvC_A[/YOUTUBE]
Been liking his music for a long time,first heard him on the radio and finally found out who he was a couple years ago,since then I've been listening to as many songs as i can find on youtube.Too bad he isn't putting out any more new songs,just some trip hop techno stuff that I'm not a fan of.I like the way he can still play and sound so good while being completely pissed or stoned,or both.He's the shit and i respect him for writing some of the best songs I've heard to date.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Todd Snider

Funny as hell, serious as hell, sad as hell - depending on mood. I was turned on to him by a friend's sister.



http://www.mydamnchannel.com/Don_Wa...s/ToddSniderAmericasFavoritePastime_1485.aspx


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Dave Grohl

Prince (The Artrist, Roger Nelson, $&@# or whatever he calls himself today)

'Nuff said.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

eddie wedder


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

John Smith!

@[email protected] there really is A dude named John Smith ... not 1 billion but A dude, one, X_X 

Ok how about Leafcutter. I suggest him to challenge the idea of "music". I like many musicians, male and female, and I like many styles too. Here is something on the edge, the fringe, the experimentalist soul of new creation.

[video=youtube;uqep67V4Qqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqep67V4Qqw[/video]

or a live show from him:

[video=youtube;ZbkeA5PHAug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbkeA5PHAug[/video]


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

Tom Waits

[youtube]YQlo5HxbRxk[/youtube]

Eddie Vedder

[youtube]V1pJPs3fBCg[/youtube]

Jeff Buckley

[youtube]hXe1jpHPnUs[/youtube]


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Steve Earle - discovered via copperhead road fame and later albums which were much less rock n roll

He led me to Townes Van Zandt

Who led me to John Prine


I never have any luck embedding video, sorry....


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Steve Earle - discovered via copperhead road fame and later albums which were much less rock n roll
> 
> He led me to Townes Van Zandt
> 
> ...


I've loved John Prine for well over 20 years. Saw him at Centenial Hall in London, Ontario--amazing guy to see live.

Shawn


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Threads with videos totally rock all on their own


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The human voice isn't my favourite musical instrument, but there are some that stand out, even at it's most basic and rawest level: The Blues - Howlin' Wolf

[youtube]4Ou-6A3MKow[/youtube]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's more of the Wolf

[youtube]lyAa4Xp3sTg[/youtube]


----------



## hookedonphonics (Jan 17, 2010)

*Raine Maida!*

It's gotta be Raine Maida for me... 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AHdHSmAuk-k&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AHdHSmAuk-k&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Obviously found him through his role in my favourite band, OLP. Why do I listen to him? He's my favourite singer.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Not a song per-say. However, I like the performer and what he can do with both his voice and the voice of his audience. 

YouTube - World Science Festival 2009: Bobby McFerrin Demonstrates the Power of the Pentatonic Scale
[video=youtube;ne6tB2KiZuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne6tB2KiZuk[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> Threads with videos totally rock all on their own


Is that one of those "crazy train" Ibanez Destroyers?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Billy Bragg - a girlfriend introduced me to this song a lot of years ago, I have been a fan ever since.
[video=youtube;I4v8VJ0LRgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4v8VJ0LRgA[/video]

Greg Dulli - loved him in Afghan Whigs, through twilight Singers, and Gutter twins
[video=youtube;PRiaYIIkLmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRiaYIIkLmw[/video]

Rhett Miller (Old 97s) - recently became a much bigger fan after seeing their HDNET show
[video=youtube;YMLzgt4Z4HY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMLzgt4Z4HY[/video]


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

*Ron Sexsmith*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YuNzfhFG8iQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YuNzfhFG8iQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Ron Sexsmith. Discovered him when I borrowed his first CD from a student and went absolutely nuts over it. Had heard about McCartney and Costello loving his songs, too.

Great songs, melodies, voice, and a funny, self-effacing approach when performing live. Favourite albums are his eponymous debut and _Blue Boy_, the latter one was produced by Steve Earle, fantastic sounding record.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Seeing as Jeff Buckley has already been mentioned, my picks would be Andrew Bird, Dallas Green and Thom Yorke.


----------



## sonic74 (May 21, 2009)

Just starting to get into Townes Van Zandt, great stuff!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

sonic74 said:


> Just starting to get into Townes Van Zandt, great stuff!


Love him and that whole gang for years...ie, Guy Clark, Earl, Jerry Jeff Walker.. etc etc

[YOUTUBE]2lCH5JgWCZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Neil Young


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Pye DuBois.


----------

